# What would you consider a rookie bicycle collector's biggest mistake?



## Sped Man (Feb 28, 2015)

Name some mistakes you made as a collector? What would you consider a rookie collector's biggest mistake and why? My biggest mistake was not asking for the dimension of parts I was ordering. I still do that today. Also not asking enough questions about what I am buying is another of my big mistakes. What do you consider a huge mistake on the part of rookie collectors?


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 28, 2015)

Buying a pieced together project instead of a nice OG paint, unmolested bike. I've done it a couple times


----------



## Sped Man (Feb 28, 2015)

fordmike65 said:


> Buying a pieced together project instead of a nice OG paint, unmolested bike. I've done it a couple times




So..true....so true. I am guilty of this one also. What is so funny is that we spend a small fortune building one, then an original one pops up a few months or a year later for half of what we have in the restored version. It has happened to me at least twice.


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 28, 2015)

Throwing something away, because you thought it was too crusty and nobody would want it.


----------



## Boris (Feb 28, 2015)

My biggest mistake, was assuming that a bike that was for sale on the other side of the country was a 26" bike. Turns out it was 24". Ask every question you can possibly think of.


----------



## kccomet (Feb 28, 2015)

thinking more is better. buying every cheap thing you see, instead of saving up to buy something nicer. young collectors and sometimes not so young will have 10 20 50 bikes that arent worth 10 20 50 dollars apiece or can only be given away. less is more


----------



## catfish (Feb 28, 2015)

Not joining the CABE right away!


----------



## mike j (Feb 28, 2015)

catfish said:


> Not joining the CABE right off away!




I'll go along with that one...as well as breaking out the hacksaw & four pound hammer too soon.


----------



## Jeff54 (Feb 28, 2015)

Being married to a woman who has no passion for whatever I collect. Her standard phrase: "When you sell it, I'll like it."


----------



## vincev (Feb 28, 2015)

Buying anything thats old.Most beginners buy quantity instead of quality


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 28, 2015)

vincev said:


> Buying anything thats old.Most beginners buy quantity instead of quality




Been there too


----------



## 2jakes (Feb 28, 2015)

My biggest mistake starting out was not knowing or recognizing when I was in the presence
of a rare, quality bicycle.
I sold a rare bicycle & have regretted it ever since.

Also hesitating on an item & not buying it when I first saw it. Coming back later only to find
that it had been sold.


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 28, 2015)

2jakes said:


> My biggest mistake starting out was not knowing or recognizing when I was in the presence
> of a rare, quality bicycle.
> I sold a rare bicycle & have regretted it ever since.
> 
> ...




Knowledge goes a long way. Good friends that don't mind sharing their knowledge is invaluable when you're starting out.


----------



## 2jakes (Feb 28, 2015)

fordmike65 said:


> Knowledge goes a long way. Good friends that don't mind sharing their knowledge is invaluable when you're starting out.




That's so true.

But finding good friends that will share...is like finding a complete "Bluebird" in
your grandfathers attic...& I'm not talking bird seed ! 


If you can count on at least one...you are indeed blessed !


----------



## walter branche (Feb 28, 2015)

passion of purchase , buyers/sellers remorse , most of the stuff is not rare or hard to find ,, rare means you are not there ,,  go to a few shows , like copake , memory lane ,ann arbor -bring cash money , nothing is cheap .do not worry what others think , if you like it , that is what matters ,. going to shows , is the best entertainment ,and education , .. and like others have mentioned , buy something nice ,that you like ,, having 50 bikes is not what = happiness , good luck , have fun ,


----------



## Duck (Feb 28, 2015)

........


----------



## Evans200 (Feb 28, 2015)

Everyone makes mistakes. The biggest mistake is making the same one twice.


----------



## old hotrod (Feb 28, 2015)

Buying something because:
a) you think it is old.
b) you think it is worth more than you paid because (a).
c) you think you can make some money because (a) & (b).
d) you don't listen to your spouse, friends, bike buddies or believe the replies to your "what is it and how much is it worth" post on The Cabe because (a), (b) & (c).

Buy a classic or vintage bike (or any collectible) because you like it, like the way it looks or the way it rides and be prepared to either have it for a long time or lose money selling it and you will not go wrong. There are very, very few bikes that can be purchased and resold for a profit. All of them are pictured throughout this site and a few other sites. Learn, learn, learn or buy what you like and live with it...


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 28, 2015)

My biggest mistake was not waiting long enough to find something that I wanted. I settled for less and ended up paying more. A little later down the road a nicer one always showed up.


----------



## ZOOK (Feb 28, 2015)

Buying all the old bikes you can find then realizing why they were so cheap. Nobody else wanted them either. Before you know it you have 20+ pos bikes. As you learn spend good money and buy quality bikes/bike.


----------



## Nickinator (Feb 28, 2015)

Restoring a bike that would otherwise be good condition because you think it will sell better

Nick


----------



## syclesavage (Feb 28, 2015)

All of the posts put together except the wife one. With that post I'd tell her to sell all her jewelry and pocketbooks and shoes and...... well ya know and her too I'd think about sellin.


----------



## 2jakes (Feb 28, 2015)

syclesavage said:


> All of the posts put together except the wife one. With that post I'd tell her to sell all her jewelry and pocketbooks and shoes and...... well ya know and her too I'd think about sellin.




Great idea !
Sell everything & find yourself someone that will appreciate bicycles as much as you do.
Soon you'll find how nice it feels to live & share with someone that feels the same .


----------



## Sped Man (Feb 28, 2015)

Jeff54 said:


> Being married to a woman who has no passion for whatever I collect. Her standard phrase: "When you sell it, I'll like it."




Sounds like my wife. The only time she likes what I collect is when I sell it. Some guys are bless I guess.


----------



## Sped Man (Feb 28, 2015)

2jakes said:


> hesitating on an item & not buying it when I first saw it. Coming back later only to find
> that it had been sold.






Oh, man tell me about it. I am guilty of this one also.


----------



## 2jakes (Feb 28, 2015)

Sped Man said:


> Sounds like my wife. The only time she likes what I collect is when I sell it. Some guys are bless I guess.







*"Hesitating on something & coming back later only to find that it's gone. "
*

Wouldn't it be nice if this would apply to other things as well !


----------



## jd56 (Mar 1, 2015)

I have experienced just about every reason listed....but, my biggest mistake is taking a torch to a bike with original paint to loosen a nut and ruining the paint.
Another biggie is not asking enough questions before you purchase. Disappointing surprises is not fun[emoji22] 


It's all about making wise choices!!


How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## Sped Man (Mar 1, 2015)

Assuming every Schwinn is valuable.


----------



## bikewhorder (Mar 1, 2015)

Rookies are going to make mistakes no matter how much advice you give them.  As a more seasoned collector my biggest regrets are when I pass up things I know are valuable because I either didn't bring enough cash with me to the show, or because I feel like I don't really want the item. Anytime you can buy a rare, desirable piece for less than the going rate its a wise to splurge. I'm still kicking myself for not buying this stem at Larz Andersen last summer, the whole bike could have been mine for $400.  I knew it was worth way more than that but I walked away.  I think part of my problem was my conversation with the seller left such a bad taste in my mouth I didn't want to buy anything off him.


----------



## vincev (Mar 1, 2015)

Wanting to "restore" every bike they get.


----------



## 2jakes (Mar 1, 2015)

Assuming that every other brand bike is as valuable as a Schwinn .


----------



## vincev (Mar 1, 2015)

Thinking I will give them a good deal.lol


----------



## partsguy (Mar 2, 2015)

Buying in quantity, not quality. Do some soul searching and discover what you like. I have found my passion in bicycles. I love the Atomic Age and Space Race era bikes, particularly middleweights. I also tend like Western Flyers, because of their "Small Town, USA" appeal.

At one time, I had 20+ POS bikes that I eventually parted out and crushed. The oldest one I scrapped was from 1940. Just because it's old, doesn't mean it's worth a lot. Condition, gender, condition, options, condition, size, condition, and personal taste are all factors to consider when making a purchase. Did I mention that condition is important?

Also, realize when it is time to give up on a project and cut your losses. If you're getting burned out on it, if it no longer appeals to you, if you haven't turned a wrench on it in over a year or more, it's time to give it up.


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 2, 2015)

My regret would be buying repaints and not finding nice original paint underneath. Rob.


----------



## catfish (Mar 2, 2015)

Not going to the Memory Lane spring swap meet.


----------



## bricycle (Mar 2, 2015)

All of the previous....


----------



## bricycle (Mar 2, 2015)

No bidding enough.  When buying auction style..... figure your TOP price, then add ANOTHER 20%.


----------



## vincev (Mar 2, 2015)

Hesitating.There is plenty of info about bikes.Asking if something is worth the asking price wastes time and you will usually lose by wasting time.


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 2, 2015)

vincev said:


> Hesitating.There is plenty of info about bikes.Asking if something is worth the asking price wastes time and you will usually lose by wasting time.




That's because a lot of people don't invest the time in learning and doing the research up front. If they did these two things it would alleviate a lot of the previous 38 posts. I see too many people wanting to be spoon fed information when they are only a few mouse clicks away most of the time. This forum is a great place to learn and ask questions but it still kills me when people ask about a post war Schwinn serial number when Dave posted the link at the beginning of the Schwinn forum! Don't get me wrong I've asked a butt load of questions but usually only after I've exhausted all other resources. V/r Shawn


----------



## Zonkers8382 (Mar 2, 2015)

If you want a project to restore, buy a complete bike. Piecing together a bike is expensive. Do your research before a purchase to see if the value is worth it. Value is not necessarily monetary. I ride my 37 zep with pride and have about $2,000 invested. But I built it. Took me a year. Pride is worth a few bucks. Complete bike and now only buy OG bikes that are of higher value.


----------



## bobcycles (Mar 2, 2015)

Sped Man said:


> Name some mistakes you made as a collector? What would you consider a rookie collector's biggest mistake and why? My biggest mistake was not asking for the dimension of parts I was ordering. I still do that today. Also not asking enough questions about what I am buying is another of my big mistakes. What do you consider a huge mistake on the part of rookie collectors?




------------------Trustin other collectors!!!!!!!!!!!!!


we gon' F you up bro!!!!!!!!!


----------



## scrubbinrims (Mar 2, 2015)

I don't think I have a single bike from my first year in the hobby, but I wouldn't necessarily call what I bought or sold a mistake, just a learning experience.
Where I have squandered time or money I still had fun.
Chris


----------



## slick (Mar 2, 2015)

Buying a Schwinn, thinking it will be a great riding bike when in all actuality you will be bumping your knees into your handlebars. Big mistake. Best end table with 2 wheels ever made. 

And then.....i discovered Shelby bikes. End of story.


----------



## Boris (Mar 2, 2015)

Not a mistake, just my take on it. Buy what you like. It's a process. You'll make mistakes, but you'll sort it out after a while. Although, one would be wise to pay heed to what's been discussed in this thread.


----------



## vincev (Mar 2, 2015)

admit you will never have the biggest or best collection .Have fun in the hobby.Most of the time the fun is in the hunt.


----------



## bobcycles (Mar 2, 2015)

bobcycles said:


> ------------------Trustin other collectors!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> we gon' F you up bro!!!!!!!!!






*...............buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuut seriously folks.......

Some key ways to avoid mistakes in the bike hobby.

so many factors to consider when embarking on any hobby where 'value' and 'investment' and 'enjoyment' are key factors.
#1  Buy what you love and can afford
#2  Do the research before you buy anything
#3  Divorce the wife/dump the G friend BEFORE they bail on you
#4  Empty out every room in the house for storage but leave a 4x7 space to throw a small mattress down or sleeping bag
#5  Sell all your other collectibles and liquidate stocks and other assets for bike money
#6  Never be outbid on Ebay and keep Craigslist and Cabe alerts on at all time
#7  Sell the Prius and replace with old cargo van or old loud American full size truck.
#8  Get rid of washer and dryer since the bicycle grease and smudges will never really wash out anyway.
#9  Tin foil the windows so the neighbors can't see stacks of rims, frames, fenders, tires pressed up against the glass.
#10 Tell all your friends and family you have moved out of state so you can focus on parting out, piecing together and hoarding uninterrupted.*


----------



## catfish (Mar 3, 2015)

Best advice so far! 



bobcycles said:


> #1  Buy what you love and can afford
> #2  Do the research before you buy anything
> #3  Divorce the wife/dump the G friend BEFORE they bail on you
> #4  Empty out every room in the house for storage but leave a 4x7 space to throw a small mattress down or sleeping bag
> ...


----------



## catfish (Mar 3, 2015)

Best advice so far! 



bobcycles said:


> #1  Buy what you love and can afford
> #2  Do the research before you buy anything
> #3  Divorce the wife/dump the G friend BEFORE they bail on you
> #4  Empty out every room in the house for storage but leave a 4x7 space to throw a small mattress down or sleeping bag
> ...


----------



## partsguy (Mar 3, 2015)

Freqman1 said:


> That's because a lot of people don't invest the time in learning and doing the research up front. If they did these two things it would alleviate a lot of the previous 38 posts. I see too many people wanting to be spoon fed information when they are only a few mouse clicks away most of the time. This forum is a great place to learn and ask questions but it still kills me when people ask about a post war Schwinn serial number when Dave posted the link at the beginning of the Schwinn forum! Don't get me wrong I've asked a butt load of questions but usually only after I've exhausted all other resources. V/r Shawn




Sometimes you just need to gamble! If you find something unique and your like it, if it seems cheap, go for it. That's how I bought four Silver Jets! When I bought my first one five years ago, most people hadn't heard of them and I had to do my own research and start from scratch. I didn't keep all this new information to myself, I shared it whenever someone posted a question. Now, more than a few others own Huffy Silver Jets or Monark Silver Kings here and on RRB.

Just because no one has any info on it yet, doesn't mean you have a junk bicycle. Sometimes, you can have something truely unique and beautiful on your hands!


----------



## partsguy (Mar 3, 2015)

Zonkers8382 said:


> If you want a project to restore, buy a complete bike. Piecing together a bike is expensive. Do your research before a purchase to see if the value is worth it. Value is not necessarily monetary. I ride my 37 zep with pride and have about $2,000 invested. But I built it. Took me a year. Pride is worth a few bucks. Complete bike and now only buy OG bikes that are of higher value.




I am of the belief of that "buying complete" applies to bikes, cars, motorcycles, and anything else that you restore!


----------



## bikewhorder (Mar 3, 2015)

bobcycles said:


> *...............buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuut seriously folks.......
> 
> Some key ways to avoid mistakes in the bike hobby.
> 
> ...





A newbie might laugh at this advice but its actually frighteningly accurate.  Except for 7 and 8 I can pretty much put a check mark next to all of these pieces of advice.  I guess that means I am on the path to success in the bike hobby (and the path to loserdom in all other aspects of life).  One of the reasons my now ex wife cited for leaving was that she could see me turning into one of these greasy long haired drunks she witnessed at bike swaps spending the dog food money on some rusty old hunk of poop and gleaming at it like it was made of gold.  Ahh well what have I lost really? I mean sure I never got a blow job from an old bike but I never got one from her either so I guess its a wash.


----------



## Jeff54 (Mar 3, 2015)

Yeah that's why that list is rooky  mistakes. any collector worth a grain of salt knows that # 3 is actually 1st on the list.

   Because: you can't do "#1 Buy what you love and can afford"

Nor concentrate long enough to do # 2

 "#2 Do the research before you buy anything"

until you've finished with: #1 Divorce the wife/dump the G friend BEFORE they bail on you!


----------



## MrColumbia (Mar 3, 2015)

xxxxx


----------



## KelRod (Mar 5, 2015)

Repainting a bike to look like something else. Then trying to restore it 20+ years later.


----------



## Madness7 (Mar 5, 2015)

caring about what other's think of your collection.


----------



## Sped Man (Apr 8, 2015)

I have done this and regretted it. Buying an original seat that clearly needs to be redone for almost what a redone one goes for. Learned this one the hard way. I paid $150 for an original Troxel long spring seat, it lasted two weeks. The top fell off  Cost to restore it $230. I learned that original 80 year old seat are best for closet queens. Lesson learned!


----------



## vincev (Apr 8, 2015)

Avoid reproductions.Dont let anyone tell you they will be worth a fortune.They are Asian junk and fall apart.


----------



## schwinnderella (Apr 8, 2015)

Quantity over Quality


----------



## vincev (Apr 8, 2015)

schwinnderella said:


> Quantity over Quality




Always a beginners problem.Just because it is old doesnt make it collectable.Just space takers.


----------



## Sped Man (Apr 8, 2015)

Adding new parts to a bike that appears to be 80 years old.


----------



## Sped Man (Apr 8, 2015)

Oh, wait one more. Using touch up paint on huge scratches!


----------

